# Turnips for 531!



## senb0 (Apr 11, 2020)

Spoiler: information



Hello everyone! I'm back again with another turnip price hehe

Unfortunately, because I'm running low on NMTs from island hopping, this will be NMT-entry only.

2 NMT required PER TRIP (even if you're stopping by multiple times)
NMT HAVE to be dropped in front of my character (wearing fox mask) before selling.

Follow fenced area out of airport, under the shell arch, and to the left to reach Nooks.
I'll be keeping this open while I study, so no need to interact. Just drop the NMT, sell, and go.
Will only be allowing 3 at a time, and will have to restart the queue at some point because this is a morning price!

Also, sorry in advance. The path is a little wonky, so it's not entirely immune to villagers walking by. 
Try to push them out of the way if need be.


*To visit, please join the queue and wait your turn to sell.
Link to turnip.exchange to join the queue!

 Please post here to keep it bumped if possible. Thanks!*​


----------



## RC312 (Apr 11, 2020)

ill like to come


----------



## senb0 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Pudgey (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to come over! I'm not sure how the queue works though, it says it's full!


----------



## senb0 (Apr 11, 2020)

New turnip.exchange link!


----------



## haillzzz (Apr 11, 2020)

thanks so much


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm new to the stalk market & just curious, turnips bought on last sunday (11th) won't spoil if I come over since you're on the 17th rn, right?


----------



## senb0 (Apr 11, 2020)

AnEndlessOcean said:


> I'm new to the stalk market & just curious, turnips bought on last sunday (11th) won't spoil if I come over since you're on the 17th rn, right?


no it won't! your turnips aren't affected by other island, just the date on your own and if you time travel backwards ^^


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 11, 2020)

senb0 said:


> no it won't! your turnips aren't affected by other island, just the date on your own and if you time travel backwards ^^


Tysm!! Would you like bells in tips besides the NMTs?


----------



## senb0 (Apr 11, 2020)

Sorry to everyone if the queue is full, I forgot to make it private!
I'll let those currently in the queue finish, but the queue will be made private to this thread onwards ^^






AnEndlessOcean said:


> Tysm!! Would you like bells in tips besides the NMTs?


No it's fine, mostly just looking for the NMTs!


----------



## Firestorm16 (Apr 11, 2020)

Thanks a bunch! - Verose


----------



## Pudgey (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you so much!! - Kilo


----------



## Daz (Apr 11, 2020)

heya Senb0, still open? If so, may i visit?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Apr 11, 2020)

Sorry for the holdup! Tysm for hosting!


----------



## senb0 (Apr 11, 2020)

Daz said:


> heya Senb0, still open? If so, may i visit?


You can join the queue ^^

I'll be locking it soon though to let people finish selling so be quick!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Thanks everyone for coming! I'll be locking the queue now and let those waiting have their turn, and when everyone's finished I'll be done for the night. Thanks!


----------

